# Pflanzenrätsel Waldspaziergang



## Kuni99 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

heute habe ich auf einem Waldspaziergang folgende Pflanzen gesehen und ein Pflanzenrätsel daraus gemacht. Es sind alles heimische Arten, manche sind leichter, andere schwerer zu erkennen.

Viel Spass!
Kai


----------



## Limnos (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Waldspaziergang*

Hi

Das muss ein guter Wald sein, der eine so reichhaltige Flora hat.  Ich versuchs mal

 1) Digitalis purpurea Roter __ Fingerhut
 2) Luzula nivalis Schneemarbel
 3) Maianthemum bifolium Schattenblume
 4) Stellaria Miere?
 5) Salix sp. Zwergweide?
 6) Amelanchier ovalis Felsenbirne
 7) Gymnocarpium dryopteris Eichenfarn
 8) Phegopteris connectilis Buchenfarn 
 9) Potentilla erecta Blutwurz
10) Veronica officinalis Echter __ Ehrenpreis
11) Scirpus silvaticus Waldsimse


----------



## Kuni99 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Waldspaziergang*

Hallo,

hier kommt die Auflösung:

1. Roter __ Fingerhut (_Digitalis purpurea_)
2. Schmalblättrige Hainsimse (_Luzula luzuloides_)
3. Zweiblättrige Schattenblume (_Maianthemum bifolium_)
4. Dreinervige Nabelmiere (_Moehringia trinervia_)
5. __ Rotbuche (_Fagus sylvatica_)
6. Mehlbeere (_Sorbus aria_)
7. Eichenfarn (_Gymnocarpium dryopteris_)
8. Buchenfarn (_Thelypteris phegopteris_ oder _Phegopteris connectilis_)
9. Blutwurz (_Potentilla erecta_)
10. Echter __ Ehrenpreis (_Veronica officinalis_)
11. Waldsimse (_Scirpus sylvaticus_)

Bravo, Wolfgang! Ich glaube, dass nur schlechte Bildqualität für Bestimmungsfehler verantwortlich ist.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Waldspaziergang*

Hallo Dirk

Nobody is perfect. Aber auf Fagus silvatica wäre ich nicht gekommen. Und Sorbus aria hatte ich auch in der Auswahl, aber die Blattform und die Frucht schienen mir mehr zur Felsenbirne zu passen.

Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Waldspaziergang*

Hallo Kai und Wolfgang,
das war erst mal ein klasse Rätsel von Dir, Kai !
Nach meinen letzten Fehlbestimmungen bei Wolfgang  habe ich mich schon gar nicht mehr getraut zu raten.
Aber wie ich sehe, bin ich da nicht allein . Also nur weiter so, es macht Spaß, auf die Weise was zu lernen (bzw. nicht zu verlernen)!


----------

